# Pb démarrage: no bootable device



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché une réponse à ma question dans des tonnes de discussions, d'autres ont eu des problèmes similaires mais je ne trouve aucune réelle solution. Je m'explique:

J'ai laissé mon ordinateur éteint pendant deux mois - je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport ou non - puis à mon retour de voyage, je l'ai allumé et j'ai eu un écran blanc, puis un noir avec la phrase "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". La seule solution que j'ai trouvée est d'appuyer sur la touche ATL au démarrage, j'obtiens alors l'icône "Macintosh HD" et en cliquant dessus j'ai accès à toutes mes infos comme avant. Mais, même si ça fonctionne comme ça, je voudrais solutionner le problème car il y a bien un problème quelque part, et j'ai l'impression que mon ordi est plus lent depuis que je le démarre avec ALT. Le seul indice que j'ai trouvé de ce qui aurait pu se passer, c'est une fenêtre qui apparaissait à l'ouverture du Mac (suite au démarrage avec ALT) d'un programme apparemment pour installer Windows sur Mac, disant que la version d'essai avait expiré etc... J'ignore comment ce programme est arrivé là, je n'ai jamais essayé d'utiliser Windows sur mon ordi, et je l'ai désinstallé aussitôt mais cela n'a pas réglé le problème du démarrage.

J'ai essayé d'être la plus complète possible et j'espère vraiment que quelqu'un pourra m'aider...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

Et bien, il faut redésigner ton disque de démarrage :

==> Préférences système
==> Section " Système" ( la 4° rangée en partant du dessus )
==> Démarrage ( 5° option à partir de la gauche )
==> Tu sélectionnes ensuite le disque de ton ordi ( en principe Macintosch Hd )
Et tu cliques sur " Redémarrer "
Cela ne devrait plus arriver.

Si je lis bien entre les lignes, tu as installé Win$ avec Bootcamp.
As-tu relancé l'installation Bootcamp et choisi de supprimer la partition créée pour accueillir Win$ ?? Car si tu ne l'as pas fait, cette place disque reste dédiée à Win$ et pourrait être la cause de la réduction de réactivité de ta machine.


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

Cool ça marche! Et c'était tout bête... Merci!

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Bootcamp, comme je le disais, je ne comprends pas comment cette application Windows est arrivée sur mon ordi et ce qu'elle y a fait... Comment dois-je faire pour supprimer la partition dont tu parles?


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

Relancer l'utilitaire Bootcamp se trouvant dans le répertoire utilitaire lui même dans le répertoire des applications.
Cet utilitaire te proposera, a un moment, de supprimer la partition en question.


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

J'essaie de faire ce que tu dis mais l'utilitaire me dit qu'il ne peut pas partitionner le disque car il faut au moins 10 Go d'espace libre, or j'en ai 18...
J'ai été voir dans l'utilitaire de disque et il indique que le disque Macintosh HD est en une seule partie... Ca ne voudrait pas dire qu'il n'y a pas eu de partition créée pour Win$ et donc que le problème est autre que ce que tu suggères?


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

Tu es le seul utilisateur de cette machine ?


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

Oui oui


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

Alors, quelqu'un a utilisé ta machine à ton insu. Formel.
Et si tu lances l'utilitaire de disque, et que tu sélectionnes le disque de ta machine et que tu sélectionnes la section " partitionner " SANS ALLER PLUS LOIN, que vois - tu ?

==> Si possible, fais copie d'écran et laisse voir.


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

La capture d'écran est en pièce jointe...


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

A quoi peux-tu dire que quelqu'un a utilisé ma machine?


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

On va plus loin.
Tu as donc un disque externe, ce que je ne savais pas. Et sur ce disque externe, si je vois bien, il y a vraisemblablement une partition dédiée à Win$ ( AMI PC ), non ?

Veux tu bien faire la même copie d'écran pour ce disque externe ?

Au délà de ceci, ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que ton disque principal, celui de 160 Go est complètement et intégralement utilisé. Là, on change de registre et je comprends que ta machine est hyper lente. Reste à savoir ce qui est indispensable sur ton disque principal et qui pourrait être transféré sur le disque externe pour laisser de l'air à ta machine.

J'attends les deux copies d'écran.


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

Voici la copie d'écran pour le disque externe. Effectivement il est partitionné pour Mac et PC.
A la derniere utilisation de mon ordi avant le début du problème, j'utilisais un autre disque dur externe (que je n'ai plus) configuré pour PC uniquement. Je ne l'ai utilisé que pour copier les fichiers qui étaient dessus sur un autre DD externe Mac. Donc je ne me suis servie de l'ordi que comme "véhicule" d'un vers l'autre.
Je vois en effet qu'il est écrit que le disque Macintosh HD n'a pas du tout d'espace libre, mais c'est faux, j'ai 5 Go de libres...


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

Difficile d'aller plus loin sans avoir la machine devant soi.

1°) Effectivement, une partition dédiée à Win$ existe sur le disque externe. C'est donc toi qui l'a créée et j'écarte définitivement l'intervention d'un tiers.
2°) Le fait que le disque principal annonce soit qu'il est plein - à tort semble-t-il - soit qu'il comporte effectivement 5 Go de libre est source d'inquiétude. Je le répète il est bien trop plein, il est connu qu'il faut au moins lui laisser 10% de sa capacité libre ( 15 Go ) dans ton cas.
3°) Pour résoudre le problème, je pourrais te conseiller de transférer des fichiers lourds ( images ou video, musiques ) vers le disque externe. Est-ce possible ??

Parce qu'il faudra bien en sortir ....


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

Ok, oui je vais faire de la place.
Tu penses que la simple utilisation d'un DD externe configuré en FAT 32 explique ce problème que j'ai eu au démarrage?

Merci mille fois pour ton temps et tes conseils en tout cas!


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Avril 2011)

Pour le démarrage, non ce n'était pas le problème, juste un détail qui est réglé. Et c'est fait.
Pour le disque externe, une configuration en FAT32 n'est évidemment pas la meilleure solution pour un accès ( sous OsX ) optimal, mais enfin, tu sembles encore avoir besoin de Win$ ....
D'ailleurs on ne sait trop si ce disque externe supporterait un autre format de fichier.

Une fois que tu auras fait de la place sur ton disque original ( au moins 15 Go ), tu devrais faire une réparation des autorisations et une opération de maintenance ( hebdomadaire, mensuelle, ... ) au moyen d'Onyx ( à télécharger et gratuit ). Fais bien attention à télécharger la version correspondant à ton système.

Bon travail. Tout va s'arranger.


----------



## nyukati (25 Avril 2011)

Le FAT32 c'est juste nécessaire pour des transferts de données parce que je travaille avec des gens qui utilisent Windows mais j'imagine bien que ce n'est pas le format idéal pour un Mac...

Je vais suivre à la lettre tes derniers conseils et te remercie encore énormément, c'est génial de pouvoir régler tous ces problèmes soi-même tout en s'y connaissant très peu en informatique, grâce aux forums et à des gens prêts à donner de leur temps


----------

